

Steve Jobs, A Lesson in Treating Illness - prawn
http://skeptoid.com/blog/2011/10/05/a-lesson-in-treating-illness/

======
Luyt
_"Jobs was considering not having the surgery at all. A Buddhist and
vegetarian, the Apple (AAPL, Fortune 500) CEO was skeptical of mainstream
medicine. Jobs decided to employ alternative methods to treat his pancreatic
cancer, hoping to avoid the operation through a special diet - a course of
action that hasn't been disclosed until now."_

[http://money.cnn.com/2008/03/02/news/companies/elkind_jobs.f...](http://money.cnn.com/2008/03/02/news/companies/elkind_jobs.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2008030510)

